# craftsman manual



## daniel77 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello ..
Iam new to this site . I recently picked up a craftsman 42" 
snow blower model 842.240511 . I was wondering if some 
one had a owners manual for this blower . I have a 10hp 36"
craftsman mower that I would like to mount it on . It needs a
chute directional rod and a rod that shuts the auger off .
thanks


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

part of the chute rod is available through sears parts direct. other half no. if i am looking at the right part diagram. if you go to sears website at least you can get some diagrams. site has manual listed but it is no longer available.

either way welcome to the club. i am sure someone will have what you need.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

You can try this site for a manual. I've gotten manuals from it myself for some of my equipment. They come to you in the form of a pdf that you can either just save, or save and print out. 

I see he lists a manual for a 842.240510, but you can contact him to see if he has the specific one you're looking for. You could probably check the Sears parts site to compare the two models to see what the differences might be between the 240510 and 240511.

http://sears.pammar.net/


----------

